# Hello from the Northeast! (Image heavy)



## babloo (Oct 27, 2010)

I decided to give this forum a try after many positive encouragements and snooping around here for so long.

I look forward to meeting all of you! 

Well now a little about myself, I a high school girl who is actively obsessed with horses (since the age of 4!) and I'm hoping to obtain my first horse in early/mid next year. My interests wary greatly but among them include horses (of course), dogs, photography, peercounseling, speech and debate, and reading medical journals lol. Haha I know I'm quite strange, oh well! 

When I get older I want to be either a veterinarian or doctor in the US Army, and if I end up not doing that I still want to go the University of Guelph and become an equine vet. :lol:

Well I sadly don't any horses (yet) but have a lovely dog and 2 cats, as well as many equine friends!

First for all my equine friends! (well some of them lol)
Dumpling:









Boh:









Perry:









Charlie(who's a mare lol):










RJ:









Ryan:









Johnny:









Banjo:










Montgomery (who holds a huge portion of my heart):









Now My Dog:
Wally!









Cats:
Oliver:









Henry:









All done! lol


----------



## equinesmitten (Sep 5, 2010)

Awwww, I love Charlie! *smit*


----------



## babloo (Oct 27, 2010)

equinesmitten said:


> Awwww, I love Charlie! *smit*


Once you get past her pushy in your pocket personality, she's quite a sweety


----------



## equinesmitten (Sep 5, 2010)

Haha, we have a Star out here at the barn that is just like that! When I clean her stall, I have to chase her away constantly, she loves her butt scratched


----------



## babloo (Oct 27, 2010)

equinesmitten said:


> Haha, we have a Star out here at the barn that is just like that! When I clean her stall, I have to chase her away constantly, she loves her butt scratched


Haha, we call Charlie the "most manliest mare around" she's just so laid back and not marish at all lol


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

Such wonderful horses you have around you.
I Love Dumpling. I want one! =)
And Oliver and Henry are also my favorites. (I'm a sucker for cats!)


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum... great place for advice  Why don't you have a horse yet you have so many equine friends..... my fav is Ryan... he looks cautious


----------



## babloo (Oct 27, 2010)

Citrus said:


> Welcome to the forum... great place for advice  Why don't you have a horse yet you have so many equine friends..... my fav is Ryan... he looks cautious


I don't have a horse because of the cost. Board alone is 1,200$! Plus vet, farrier, and lessons it really adds up monthly lol.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

babloo said:


> I don't have a horse because of the cost. Board alone is 1,200$! Plus vet, farrier, and lessons it really adds up monthly lol.


WOW:shock: thats alot of money for board! I only pay $200, I supply the feed and hay.

I didnt see a equine that I didnt like in that buch! Are they on a jumper farm? I used to work for a broker and we were an english barn. She carged $1,500 but that covered shots and ever thing including training. But I'm in florida so prices must be diffrent where you are.


----------



## shianne35 (Oct 17, 2010)

hi! love the pics;o) 
welcome to the forum, I'm new here too;o)


----------



## babloo (Oct 27, 2010)

myhorsesonador said:


> WOW:shock: thats alot of money for board! I only pay $200, I supply the feed and hay.
> 
> I didnt see a equine that I didnt like in that buch! Are they on a jumper farm? I used to work for a broker and we were an english barn. She carged $1,500 but that covered shots and ever thing including training. But I'm in florida so prices must be diffrent where you are.


It's a large show hunter/jumper barn in a town right out of NYC, which makes it mad expensive. We're in CT. :wink:


----------

